# photo perso sur ipod touch ?



## caili (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai enfin mon ipod touch, mais je voulais savoir, s'il était possible de mettre mes photos perso que j'ai sur mon pc sur mon ipod touch  ???

Je passe par i tunes, et toutes les musiques sont payantes si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## fandipod (17 Novembre 2008)

Oui Itunes est une plateforme de téléchargement légal. Par contre tu peux télécharger des podcast( des émissions de radio) que tu as raté et que tu veux réecouter. Oui tu peux mettre des photos sur ton ipod en allant dans l'onglet photo sur la page d'accueil de ton ipod dans Itunes. Et ensuite tu synchronises tes photos avec ton touch. 

Si mon explication n'est pas clair pour toi, dit le moi je te réexpliquerais.


----------



## caili (17 Novembre 2008)

le problème c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'onglet photo, ou je suis miro lol, et ça parait ben compliqué cette affaire lol

Non sérieux je veux bien que tu me rexpliques stp, car j'ai des photos de mon fils que je voudrais mette absolument dessus !


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2008)

Sur itunes, les musiques sont payantes, mais chaque semaine tu as une chanson gratuite que tu peux télécharger en allant sur la boutique et en cherchant la chanson gratuite en plein milieu de pages (gratuite est marqué sur un fond jaune bien voyant)

Pour les photos, il faut que tu clic sur ton iPod puis tu as une fenêtre de réglage qui apparaît et la tu trouveras un onglet photo.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,











Et là, si tu es sur PC, tu cliques sur l'onglet (où il est inscrit Iphoto) et tu choisis le dossier adéquate.


----------



## caili (17 Novembre 2008)

merci à vous 3, j'ai réussi à mettre toutes mes photos, et aussi toutes mes musiques que j'avais sur le pc, merci à vous et merci à moi (je me suis bien débrouiller) 

Le problème, c'est que je voulais mettre une dizaine de photos, mais ça me les as toutes mis, c'est à dire plus de 1000 photos lol

Mais c'est trop cool, merci merci merci


----------



## fandipod (18 Novembre 2008)

Il fallait sélectionner les dossiers que tu voulais voir sur ton iPod!


----------



## caili (18 Novembre 2008)

c'est que j'ai fais, mais toutes les photos se sont mises !!! pas grave, je vais revoir ça de plus près !

merci


----------



## BlueVelvet (18 Novembre 2008)

N'oublie pas que tu peux tout piloter de ton iTouch depuis iTunes...

Astuce rudimentaire, dans iPhoto (ou équivalent PC si tu es sur PC, genre Picasa), tu crées un album exprès pour l'export sur l'iTouch et tu n'y glisses que les photos qui te tiennent à coeur (le fiston!). Puis tu ne sélectionnes que celui-là.

Choisis alors le mode manuel dans les réglages iTunes. De toute manière, c'est le plus logique je trouve, à moins de vouloir toujours avoir une copie exacte de sa musique/photos/vidéos etc sur l'iPod, ce qui est gourmand...

Boen sûr tu peux aussi copier des CD temporairement sur iTunes, les transférer sur l'iTouch, puis les effacer d'iTunes (puisque tu les as en CD!). Commode pour se faire une petite collection nomade.

Et si tu veux 1-2 vidéos sympas et gratuites, magasine sur l'iTuneStore, genre les Tetes à claques, c'est géant - et 100% gratis!
C'est le fiston qui sera épaté ;-)


----------



## caili (18 Novembre 2008)

Toutes informations sont bonnes à prendre, j'ai picasa, donc merci pour l'info


----------

